# My favorite pistol



## jackrat (Feb 21, 2012)

I love this pistol! It's a Kimber Ultra Carry 2,.45 caliber. It has a 3" barrel and a trigger that is smooth as butter and breaks like a glass rod. Very comfortable to carry concealed.


----------



## ascott (Feb 21, 2012)

All I can say is...oooooooooo.....nice


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Feb 21, 2012)

very nice, i just recently got my ccw, and picked up a ruger LC9 for my carry gun, how accurate is it??


----------



## Tccarolina (Feb 21, 2012)

Very nice!

I have a Bersa 380, I've seriously considered getting my concealed carry permit, but with my job, I spend more time in the two adjacent counties. Here in CA, my permit would only be good for my home county, making it kind of pointless to spend a hundred and fifty bucks a year for something I can't really take advantage of.

Steve


----------



## jackrat (Feb 21, 2012)

SulcataSquirt said:


> very nice, i just recently got my ccw, and picked up a ruger LC9 for my carry gun, how accurate is it??


It's very accurate. I just ran 50 rounds through it this evening.At 25 yards, I will put most of them in a 3" circle. I'm sure someone more skilled than I am could put them all in it.


----------



## Tccarolina (Feb 21, 2012)

jackrat said:


> SulcataSquirt said:
> 
> 
> > very nice, i just recently got my ccw, and picked up a ruger LC9 for my carry gun, how accurate is it??
> ...



Really, that's impressive! I'm more like the bad guy in movies, always missing!


----------



## dmarcus (Feb 22, 2012)

That is very nice, almost looks fake. 

I have a Taurus TCP that I carry concealed in a wallet holster. I love that little gun..


----------



## jackrat (Feb 22, 2012)

dmarcus said:


> That is very nice, almost looks fake.
> 
> I have a Taurus TCP that I carry concealed in a wallet holster. I love that little gun..


I have a little Taurus .380 that I love. It's light and easy to carry. You do know that all Taurus pistols carry a lifetime warranty? All you have to do is send it back to them,no paperwork or proof of ownership required.


----------



## Tom (Feb 22, 2012)

supremelysteve said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I have a Bersa 380, I've seriously considered getting my concealed carry permit, but with my job, I spend more time in the two adjacent counties. Here in CA, my permit would only be good for my home county, making it kind of pointless to spend a hundred and fifty bucks a year for something I can't really take advantage of.
> 
> Steve



If you can get a permit anywhere in CA its good for ALL of CA. I live in LA county and they simply won't give them out. All of the counties surrounding me give them out to anyone who qualifies and passes a federal background check. Many of my friends and co-workers are good to carry anywhere in CA because they have a permit from Riverside or Kern County.





jackrat said:


> I love this pistol! It's a Kimber Ultra Carry 2,.45 caliber. It has a 3" barrel and a trigger that is smooth as butter and breaks like a glass rod. Very comfortable to carry concealed.



Very nice. The 1911 style has the best trigger on any handgun ever. Still to many moving parts and bells and whistles for me. I favor the Glock. Its a lot less cold in an IWB holster too! Yours would be my second choice if I couldn't have my Glock.


----------



## dmarcus (Feb 22, 2012)

jackrat said:


> dmarcus said:
> 
> 
> > That is very nice, almost looks fake.
> ...



They place I purchased it from told me to bring it to them if there is a problem and they would ship it for me. So far so good. On occasion depending on what I wear, I carry my Ruger P-85.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## jackrat (Feb 22, 2012)

ROFL Tom! I was wondering when you were going to pop up with your Glock! Bummer about your CCL situation. The sad part of it is,a crook won't be applying for one. Folks that carry CCL's are the responsible ones.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 22, 2012)

jackrat said:


> ROFL Tom! I was wondering when you were going to pop up with your Glock! Bummer about your CCL situation. The sad part of it is,a crook won't be applying for one. Folks that carry CCL's are the responsible ones.


----------



## Tom (Feb 22, 2012)

Present and accounted for...


----------



## jackrat (Feb 22, 2012)

Tom said:


> Present and accounted for...



LOL I'll send you some pics of the project I'm working on now.


----------

